# All Things BBS



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

................








...With years of success in motorsports, BBS is considered the leader in wheel
...manufacturing and engineering technology. BBS is dedicated to pursuing the
...highest level of technology possible and then applying this experience to the
...street.
...The BBS World Headquarters is....................With over 30 years of success
...located in the Black Forest region.................motorsports, BBS can lay claim
.....








...Black Forest region of Germany....................to be the wheel of champions.
...in the town of BB*S*chiltach.
BBS took its first steps into the world of motor racing over 30 years ago and has since
been rolling with ever lighter wheels towards increasingly spectacular successes on the
race track. Today, BBS can lay claim to be the wheel of champions. On race tracks
around the world and in just about every road racing category you can find BBS wheels.
To be the fastest requires wheels with minimum weight and maximum safety. Besides
reducing weight, guaranteeing absolute reliability is a priority. Light alloy wheels have
long since become something more than simply rolling examples of outstanding design.
A lightweight wheel improves driving characteristics, saves fuel and helps reduce the
strain on our environment. The BBS wheel line is technology from the world of motor
racing that can improve the quality of your own driving experience.
..........................








*BBS WHEELS*
CH...LM...RD...RE...VZ
...RG-F...RGR...RS GT II
Some RC's are discontinued.
SEARCH BBS WHEELS FOR YOUR VEHICLE
SEE ALL BBS WHEELS

*BBS WHEEL CONSTRUCTION*
........• BBS AG
....• BBS Japan
.• BBS America
..........................








*TECH LINKS*
How To Disassemble BBS RXII Wheels
BBS Wide Wheel Lip Information FAQ
Mk IV Wheel Gallery - VW david.net
*BBS Center Caps Alternative*
Official BBS Wheel Thread
Wheel Spacers & Adapters
How to Polish Aluminum
Tire & Wheel Storage
the Wheel Thread
*BBS Center Caps*





_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 9:13 PM 8-30-2006_


----------

